# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ٢٠ ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الجمعة20/12/2019


المريخ ينشد الصدارة عبر بوابة النمور بالملعب العتيق الليلة 
صراع بين مازدا وأبو عنجه بذكريات مانديلا
والصيني والتش خارج الحسابات 
عودة القائد أمير ونمر
واتحاد الخرطوم يكمل الترتيبات للمواجهة 
المريخ يستضيف الأهلي شندي باستاد الخرطوم 
المريخ يأمل إستعادة الصدارة والنمور ترغب التقدم في المنافسة 
الأحمر يختتم تحضيراته في وادي النيل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم يتطلع الى الصادرة امام النمور الليلة


يتطّلع المريخ الخرطوم عندما يستقبل نظيره أهلي شندي في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم”الجمعة” إلى استعادة توازنه في الدوري الممتاز بعد الخسارة المفاجئة أمام الأمل عطبرة.

وسيتوجّب على المريخ الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة إذا ما أراد أنّ يبقي على حظوظه قائمة في استعادة الصدارة التي يتربّع عليها الأمل عطبرة برصيد”30â€³ نقطة.

ويملك”الأحمر” في جعبته”29â€³ نقطة، بعدما حقق انتصارات متوالية في المنافسة عقب التعادل أمام الخرطوم بملعبه، لكنّه سقط في فخ الخسارة خارج ملعبه أمام الأمل عطبرة ليفقد الصدارة.

واستعاد الفريق عدد من اللاعبين الذين كان قد فقدهم في مواجهة الأمل عطبرة بقيادة أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، وخالد النعسان، والسماني الصاوي.

ومن المنتظر أنّ يعمل الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبو عنجة على اختيار توليفة تضم كلاً من علي عبد الله أبو عشرين، صلاح نمر، أمير كمال، محمد هاشم التكت، محمود أمبدة، السماني الصاوي، رمضان عجب، ضياء الدين محجوب، وخالد النعسان، مايكل وسيف تيري.

على الجانب يخوض أهلي شندي مواجهة اليوم وسط ظروفٍ صعبة للغاية، بعد فقدانه لتسع لاعبين دفعة واحدة بسبب الإصابة.

ويعي المدرب الشهير بـ”مازدا” أنّ مهمته لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية لن يكون أمرًا سهلاَ لطالما أنّ منافسه يخطّط لذات الهدف علاوة على أنّ المواجهة بأرضه ووسط جماهير.

وسيفقد الفريق القادم من شندي تسع لاعبين بقيادة كلٍ من الطيب عبد الرازق،أمجد اسماعيل، خطاب فيصل، فتحي، معظّم،والي الدين، صلاح عادل، كومي وحسن متوكل.

ويملك”20â€³ نقطة، في المركز السادس بالدوري الممتاز، لكنّه سيعمل على الزحف إلى الأمام وإيجاد موطئ قدم مع أندية المقدّمة التي تتواجد فيها الأمل والهلال والمريخ وحي العرب بورتسودان، ومريخ الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يتطّلع المريخ الخرطوم عندما يستقبل نظيره أهلي شندي في السادسة والنصف من مساء ”الجمعة” باستاد الخرطوم إلى استعادة الصدارة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد الخسارة المفاجئة أمام الأمل عطبرة. 

وسيتوجّب على المريخ الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة ليتمكن من استعادة الصدارة التي يتربّع عليها الأمل عطبرة برصيد”30â€³ نقطة.

ويملك”المريخ ”29â€³ نقطة، تضعه حاليا في المركز الثاني 
واستعاد الفريق عدد من اللاعبين الذين كان قد فقدهم في مواجهة الأمل عطبرة بقيادة أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، وخالد النعسان، والسماني الصاوي.

اما فريق الأهلي شندي برصيد ”20â€³ نقطة، في المركز السادس بالدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يهنئ الأمة السودانية بمرور عام على ثورة ديسمبر
المركز الإعلامي
يهنئ مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والعاملين بالنادي والجهازين الفني والإداري واللاعبين ... الأمة السودانية بالذكرى الأولى لثورة 19 ديسمبر المجيدة .
متمنيا إحلال السلام والتقدم في ربوع البلاد وان ينعم الجميع بالحرية والعدالة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحيط إبنه بالقضارف بعناية متكاملة
Hisham Abdalsamad 

عُقد إجتماع مُصغر بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ العاصمي بالخرطوم 2، وضم كل من عمر محمد عبدالله وايمن عدار وعبدالحليم أسناي عضو محلس إدارة مريخ القضارف .

سادت الإجتماع روح طيبة، وأرسل عمر محمد عبدالله أطنان من الشكر عبر حليم لمريخاب القضارف، لوقفتهم مع الكيان في زيارة المريخ الأخيرة للقضارف عند مواجهة إشراقة في كأس السودان، وتوفير كل سبل الراحة للبعثة والتكفل بمعظم نفقات الرحلة .

من جانبه أكد حليم اسناي أن مافعله المريخاب واجب والزعيم دوماً يجد الترحاب أينما حلّ في مدن السودان المختلفة .

وعلى هامش الإجتماع تم الترتيب لنيل مريخاب القضارف عضوية نادي المريخ بعد جولة متوقعة للجنة العضوية بالمريخ العاصمي على الولايات .

وفي نهاية المقابلة أهدى المريخ الأب إبنه شعار كامل وتم تسليمه لحليم، ووعد عمر محمد عبدالله بتقديم العديد من المعينات للمريخ الإبن في زيارة المريخ المرتقبة لمواجهة الشرطة بالقضارف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعيد جهود نمر وأمير أمام أهلي شندي

تشهد مباراة المريخ والتي يستضيف فيها الأهلي شندي مساء اليوم بإستاد الخرطوم عودة قائد الفريق أمير كمال بعد توقف بداعي البطاقات الملونة حيث غاب كابتن الفريق عن مباراة الفريق في الأسبوع المنصرم أمام الأمل عطبرة والتي خسرها الأحمر بهدف دون مقابل بالإضافة لعودة المدافع القوي صلاح نمر والذي كان قد غاب عن مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام فهود الشمال بداعي إصابة خفيفة والجدير بالذكر أن المريخ كان قد فقد خدمات قلبي الدفاع في مباراة عطبرة وبعودتهما يكون جمال أبو عنجة استعاد عافية خط الظهر

"القناص"
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* أوزيل يجتمع مع مسؤولي فناربخشة التركي لمغادرة أرسنال في يناير
* بورتو إلى ربع نهائي كأس البرتغال
* السعودية : الأهلي يكتسح ضمك بخماسية .. والتعاون يحبط الوحدة
* الفيحاء يمطر شباك اتحاد جدة برباعية بالدوري السعودي
* الامارات : الشارقة يسقط في فخ عجمان.. والنصر يعود بنقاط حتا ..والعين يتعثر أمام الظفرة
* لدغة سليمان تنقذ الأهلي أمام الإسماعيلي بالدوري المصري
* التعادل يحسم قمة البحرين بين الرفاع والرفاع الشرقي
* بوسكيتس يغيب عن مران برشلونة بالامس بسبب المرض
* 9 لاعبين من مونتيري يغادرون قطر قبل لقاء الهلال السعودي
* جلسة أخيرة تحسم موقف ميلان من إبراهيموفيتش
* ديمبلي يبدأ أولى خطوات العودة للمشاركة في المباريات
* كريم بنزيما ينال وساما جزائرياً
* يوفنتوس مهدد بخسارة نجمين (ساندرو وفويتشيك) في السوبر الإيطالي
* رسميًا.. ليفربول يضم المهاجم الياباني مينامينو
* ريال مدريد ينوي التصعيد ضد حكم الكلاسيكو
* رودويل يخضع للتدريبات في شيفيلد يونايتد
* مانشيني: 2019 كان مثاليًا.. ونستهدف لقب يورو 2020
* بلاتيني: نيمار يضاعف قوة مبابي 10 مرات
* دي يونج: التعادل في الكلاسيكو مناسب لريال مدريد
* سان جيرمان يتجه لتكوين ثنائية جوارديولا وتشافي
* ساوثجيت: أزمة ستيرلينج وجوميز أضافت قوة إلى منتخب إنجلترا
* كريستيانو رونالدو: لا أعرف سر احتفالي بالأهداف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

* الاهلي شندي (-- : --) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

* إيبار (-- : --) غرناطة
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17

* فيورنتينا (-- : --) روما
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

* هوفنهايم (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند
الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

* الخرطوم الوطني (0 : 0) الهلال

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :

* الفيحاء (4 : 1) الاتحاد
* أبها (2 : 0) الشباب
* العدالة (0 : 3) النصر
* التعاون (2 : 1) الوحدة
* الأهلي (5 : 1) ضمك
..................  ...................

◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

* الاسماعيلي (0 : 1) الاهلي 
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في جلسة صفاء بين مجلس المريخ ولاعبه 

لغربال يفتح صفحة جديدة مع المريخ

والنادي يشترط إجراء الكشف الطبي لسلامته اولا

المجلس واللاعب يؤكدان علي فتح صفحة جديدة واكد الطرفان علي ان يخضع اللاعب علي كشف طبي وفحوصات كاملـة  والتأكد رسميا من سلامة اللاعب وبعدها سوف يلتزم المجلس بالتجديد للاعب  فيما اكد الغربال ان المريخ هو بيته وداره ولن يبدله
خاصة بعد ضعف عقودات الاحتراف التي وصلت للاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقف الدوري العراقي ينقذ بكري المدينه من نادي القوى الجوية العراقي واللاعب يفسخ عقده رسمياً

#ووااوواا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقترب من إتمام صفقة الدالي وإتجاه لإعارة أمبدة

اقترب المريخ من حسم صفقة الظهير الايسر لللاهلي العطبراوي ادم مهدي (الدالي) والذي تم رصده بواسطة اللجنة الفنية المكلفه من قبل مجلس الادارة والتى وضعت اللاعب على راس لائحة الاحتياجات 
الجدير بالذكر ان خالد احمد المصطفى كان قد درب اللاعب في صفوف الميرغني فيما ابدى المدرب جمال ابوعنجه موافقته على ضمه اللاعب والذي تابعه مؤخرا

وكان الدالي هذا الموسم مع الاكسبريس وتالق في مواجهتي المريخ والهلال والتى سجل فيها هدف بشباك الاوغندي جمال سالم وبرز اتجاه قوي باعارة اللاعب محمود امبدة والاستفاده من خانته .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل الغربال يؤكد ان محمد عبدالرحمن تلقى عرضين من شبيبة القبائل وشبيبة القيروان وتوصلنا مع الاندية الجزائرية الى طريق مسدود وفضل اللاعب البقاء في السودان والتجديد للمريخ 

#ووااوواا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا 
مصدر أموال مزمل..!
Hisham Abdalsamad 

* لا أعرف كثيرا عما يملكه الأستاذ مزمل أبوالقاسم من أموال، ولكن.. سمعنا الكثير في الآونة الأخيرة بعد الثورة والإجراءات التي اتخذتها المنظمات مع الجهات العدلية لإجتثاث الفساد ومحو آثاره، وقد تعاملنا مع كل التفاصيل بحذر شديد، لأسباب كثيرة أولها أنني أعرف مزمل جيدا من واقع زمالة وصداقة أعتقد أنها متينة ومصدر فخر وإعزاز، وهذا الأمر لايرتبط بأي شكل بموضوع ثراءه وكونه مالك المؤسسة التي أنتمي لها كناقد رياضي، ولكن لأننا شهود عيان على مسيرة مزمل منذ أن كنا معا في عالم النجوم وانتقلنا معه إلى المشاهد ومن ثم الكابتن قبل أن نجتمع مرة أخرى هنا في الصدى.. فهذه الفترات مجتمعة تساوي ربع قرن من الزمان.. وعشرة طويلة جعلتنا مؤهلين للإدلاء بشهاداتنا وإن لم يطلبوها منا.. فنكتفي بأنها لله وللتأريخ.
* إعتمد مزمل في صعوده المهني على موهبة يجمع عليها كل من قرأ أو سمع أو ألتقى به وتعامل معه، ونبوغه في هذا المضمار لم يكن هبة من شخص أو جهة محددة بقدر ما كان حقا مكسبا وتوفيقا من الله.. مع إجتهاداته التي نشهد عليها منذ أن كنا محررين صغارا وحتى صعد نجمه وأصبح الأول في هذا المجال.
* أكاديميا.. تخرج مزمل في كلية الإعلام بجامعة أم درمان الإسلامية وتدرج بعد محطات من الكد والمعاناة حتى نال درجة الدكتوراة.. وأنا أحتفظ برأي خاص في هذا الجانب، لأن الدرجات العلمية أحيانا لا تشكل ثقلا في تقييم الإنسان ما لم يتميز بالوعي والثقافة وما لم تنعكس المعرفة على تصرفاته، وربما تكون مجرد (وريقات) تزين جدران الغرف والمكاتب ما لم يظهر حاملها قدرات واضحة في المجال تجعل الناس على قناعة بأنه يستحق بالفعل.. وبحكم زمالتنا الطويلة نعرف أنه استحق تلك الدرجات.. بل كد وتعب واجتهد للحصول عليها بإصرار.
* تدرج مزمل بشكل منطقي في هذه المهنة.. وحفر على صخورها بجدرانه.. وأذكر أنه امتطى أول سيارة ونحن في المشاهد 1998، وفيها أيضا كان من القيادات من أصحاب البصمة الواضحة في مسيرة الصحيفة واسعة الإنتشار وقتها.
* في مطلع العام 2000 على ما أذكر تلقى مزمل عرضا للإغتراب بدولة الإمارات ليشغل فيها منصب مدير تحرير الرياضة بصحيفة أخبار العرب.. وكانت نقلة نوعية ومهنية بالفعل.
* لم تنقطع علاقتنا به بعد أن غادر إلى الإمارات، وأحيانا كنت أدخل عليه في المسينجر لنتناقش في حدث يجري بالدوري الإماراتي مثلا.. وفي كل مرة كانت قناعتي تزداد بقدراته المهنية وعشقه الكبير للتحديات.. لذلك قرر أن يعود للكتابة في الصحف السودانية.. فتسابقت على كسب وده لدرجة أنه حطم كل الأرقام القياسية في المقابل الذي يتقاضاه نظير عمود كبد الحقيقة.. وهو مقابل لم يحلم به رؤساء التحرير في ذلك الوقت.. ومن هنا كانت نقلة جديدة في مسيرته.. وفي كل عام كنا نشهد مستجدات وتطورات في مسيرة الرجل حتى تبنى فكرة إصدار صحيفة رياضية بالشراكة الذكية مع الأخ الحبيب عبدالله دفع الله.. ومن هنا بدأت قصة الثراء الذي يحاول البعض اللغو فيه.
* الصدى لم تكن نقطة تحول لمزمل وصديقه عبدالله دفع الله فقط، بل كانت قفزة مهنية كبيرة بالنسبة لي شخصيا، مع رفاق الحرف والقلم.. أستاذنا وشيخنا اسماعيل حسن، الباشمهندس مأمون أبوشيبه، الصديق العزيز علي كورينا والزملاء عبدالله التمادي وقد فاوضته بنفسي وجئت به من صحيفة الأبطال إلى الصدى، وفيها أيضا شهدنا ميلاد نجوم جديدة في خارطة الصحافة الرياضية.. ومنهم شمس الدين الأمين وهو الآخر كان طالبا عندما جئت به إلى الصدى.. فترعرع فيها وشب قويا.. ثم جاء الصديق عمر الجندي من قون.. والتحق نخبة من المميزين فيما بعد بسفينة الصدى فاشتعلت إبداعا..!
* كانت توجيهات مزمل تأتينا من الإمارات مزيجا من الخبرات والتقنيات الحديثة في مجال الصحافة، فأصبحت الصدى أول صحيفة رياضية تقلص الإعتماد على الورق في التحرير.. وانتقلنا للتحرير الإلكتروني..!
* شهدنا نجاحات الصدى من مخاضها الأول حتى تجاوز  مطبوعها الثمانين ألف نسخة وأحيانا تصل إلى المائة وتقهقر أعداد الراجع إلى أرقام لاتذكر.. ثم قفز المالكين إلى فكرة المطبعة وهو تطور منطقي جدا.. وعقب عودة مزمل من الإمارات بعد عشر سنوات تقريبا كان من الطبيعي أن يستثمر حصاد غربته في مجالات أخرى.. وعرفنا بعد ذلك بشركة الألمنيوم والكلادن ومن ثم مدارس ليدرز بعد أن انضم إليه صديقه أحمد عبدالمطلب، ولاحقا صدرت الأهرام اليوم وانتقلت الفكرة إلى اليوم التالي بعد تطورات وتقلبات لاتخفى على أحد..!
حواشي
* طيلة هذه السنوات لم أشعر بأيادي غريبة في الصدى.. إضافة إلى طبيعة وشخصية مزمل التي نعرف عنها العفة والأنفة والترفع عن كل ما يمكن أن يعلق بالصحفي وسيرته.
* من الإنتماءات التي عرفناها عن الرجل بجانب عشقه العنيف للمريخ أنه ختمي إتحادي كان ناشطا في الجامعة الإسلامية، ونجاحه كقلم رياضي مهد له الطريق ليكون صحافيا شاملا ومدرسة يفتخر شباب الإعلام بالإنتماء إليها.
* في نهايات 2010 حدثت مستجدات دفعتني لتجربة جديدة.. بعد الإنتقال  لصحيفة التيار رئيسا للقسم الرياضي.. وبعد خمس سنوات عدت إلى الصدى كاتبا راتبا.. ولكن مع كثير من التطورات والتغييرات في كل شيء.. 
* إستمتعنا بحرية الرأي في الصدى وكنت أعرف أن ما أكتبه لا يعجب مزمل.. وكنت أثق تماما لإحترامه لما أكتب.
* فترة مابعد صدور اليوم التالي على المستوى السياسي كانت تتطلب مرونة للإستمرار.. والمرونة التي أقصدها غير التنازلات.. فرأينا صحيفة عملاقة تعبر عن الشارع السوداني..!
* سمعنا الكثير ولكننا لم نر شيئا يدل على أن مزمل كان يدين للنظام السابق بولاء أو أية علاقة للإذعان.
* اليوم التالي والصدى دفعتا الثمن بالمصادرة والإيقاف مثلها والأخريات.. وخاضتا من المعارك الظاهرة والخفية ما يبعدهما عن شبهات الإنتماء..!
* هذا التدرج المنطقي الذي سار فيه الأخ مزمل يدل على عصاميته.. ولو كنا في أي دولة من تلك الدول التي تحترم مهنة الصحافة لرأيناه على أفضل من وضعه هذا... إضافة إلى أن بعض الأشياء بمثابة سعة في الرزق ترجع مسؤوليته للخالق الرازق.. والإعتراض عليها ليس سوى ضرب من الحسد والعياذ بالله.
* أن يكون الباب مفتوحا للحرب على الفساد والمفسدين أمر طيب يجب أن نتعامل مع بحذر حتى نستطيع تحقيق أهدافنا السامية بعيدا عن الإندفاع والعشوائية.
         سنعود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
الزعيم و النمر الشنداوي


في البدء نزجي التهاني للشعب السوداني كافة بمناسبة مرور عام للثورة السودانية التي قدمت أروع الدروس و العبر لكافة الشعوب.. و نترحم علي أرواح الشهداء من شباب الثورة الذين دفعوا دمائهم مهراً لإسعاد أهل السودان.

اليوم يلتقي المريخ بضيفه أهلي شندي في مباراة التصحيح و العودة للمسار الأحمر الباحث عن استعادة الصدارة بعد الخسارة الأخيرة.

مباريات الفريقين دوماً ما كانت مواجهات قوية (بغض النظر عن ملعب اللقاء).. و الأهلي قدم نفسه بصورة مميزة منذ صعوده للممتاز في موسم 2010 و حتي نال الفريق شرف تمثيل السودان في بطولة الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية عدة مرات.

الفريقان إلتقيا في (ظ،ظ©) مباراة.. فاز المريخ في (13) مواجهة و الأهلي في أربع بينما حضر التعادل بين الفريقين في مبارتين.

تفاصيل اللقاءات التي جمعت الزعيم بالنمر الشنداوي كانت كالتالي:

في موسم 2011 حقق المريخ الفوز بثلاثية نظيفة علي ملعبه قبل أن يُكرر الإنتصار في شندي بهدفٍ وحيد.

و في 2012 فاز المريخ علي ملعبه بهدفين دون ردّ و تمكن أهلي شندي من تحقيق فوزه الأول بهدفٍ نظيف علي ملعبه.

موسم 2013 تبادل الفريقان الفوز كلٌ علي ملعبه ليفوز الأهلي علي المريخ بهدف في ملعب شندي و يحقق الأحمر الإنتصار بهدفين مقابل هدف في القلعة الحمراء.

و في العام 2014 كان التعادل الإيجابي بهدف حاضراً في حاضرة دار جعل ثم فوز الأحمر في قلعة النجوم بهدفين مقابل هدف.

و في موسم 2015 أسقط الأهلي شندي ضيفه بالفوز عليه بهدفٍ نظيف و ردّ الأحمر التحية للشنداوي بفوزٍ كبير بلغ أربعة أهداف مقابل هدفٍ وحيد.

موسم 2016 فاز المريخ ذهاباً بهدفين دون ردّ و كرر ذات الأمر في الإياب عبر الفوز بذات النتيجة.

و في العام 2017 تبادل الفريقان الفوز لينتصر الأهلي علي ملعبه بهدفين مقابل هدف.. و في القلعة الحمراء فاز المريخ بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف للأهلي.

موسم 2018 (في الدوري الأول) فقد كانت نتيجة التعادل الإيجابي بهدف حاضرة في أم درمان قبل أن يسقط الأحمر مضيفه بالفوز عليه بهدفٍ نظيف في شندي و يكرر نفس النتيجة في مباراة دوري النخبة الأولي و برباعية مقابل هدف في المباراة الثانية.

آخر مباراة جمعت الفريقين كانت بتأريخ ظ¢ظ§/ظ¦/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© و فيها فاز المريخ بهدفٍ نظيف قبل أن يحقق الفريق الفوز بدرع الدوري في الختام.

نبضات متفرقة

بالامس تعادل فتية الخرطوم الوطني مع نمر الورق الازرق.

لاعبوا الهلال استقبلوا مدربهم الجديد خير استقبال.

نتوقع طيران كيس حمادة من تونس الخضراء.

الهلال فقد حتي الآن 13 نقطة.. و لولا ظروف المريخ المحيطة به لتمكن الزعيم من حسم الدوري من دورته الاولي.

النسخة الحالية من لاعبي الهلال هي الاضعف فنياً.. و الناظر لحال الفريقين يدرك بأن الاحمر سيسيطر علي البطولات لما لا يقل عن خمس سنوات قادمات بإذن الله.

الهلال عبارة عن كوم عواجيز فاقدين للموهبة مقابل فرقة مريخية مدججة بالمواهب الصغيرة و القادرة علي العطاء لسنوات و سنوات بحول الله. 

هجوم الأحمر أودع (ظ£ظ،) هدفاً في شباك الأهلي شندي في الوقت الذي تقبلت فيه الشباك الحمراء (ظ،ظ¢) هدف.

خلال المواجهات الــ19 فاز المريخ في 13 و الأهلي في 4 مباريات و تعادل الفريقان في مبارتين.

في أم درمان التقي الفريقان عشر مرات.. فاز المريخ في تسع و تعادلا في مباراةٍ وحيدة حيث لم يسبق للأهلي تحقيق الفوز علي ملعب المريخ.

الزعيم فاز في أربع مباريات في شندي.. و فاز الأهلي في مثلها و كان التعادل حاضراً في مباراة وحيدة علي سفح ملعب شندي.

المريخ أدي 13 مباراة في دوري هذا الموسم.. حقق الفوز في تسع مباريات و تعادل في اثنتين و خسر مثلهما.

أهلي شندي لعب 13 مباراة.. فاز في 6 و تعادل في 2 و خسر 5 مباريات و هو رقم كبير لفريق طامح للتنافس مع أندية المربع الذهبي بحثاً عن التمثيل الخارجي.

آخر خمس مباريات للمريخ فاز خلالها في أربع و خسر آخر مباراة أمام الأمل عطبرة.

أهلي شندي في آخر 5 مباريات فاز في 2 (أهلي عطبرة و أهلي الخرطوم) و خسر ثلاث (الأمل ـ أهلي مروي ـ حي العرب).

أهلي شندي يمتاز بهجوم كاسح تمكن من احراز 22 هدف و هو نفس الرقم الذي أحرزه هجوم المريخ.. و دفاعات الأهلي استقبلت 13 هدف مقابل 8 أهداف ولجت الشباك الحمراء.

لا للتفريط في المزيد من النقاط يا ابو عنجة.

و لا للاستهتار او الاستخفاف بالخصوم.

نتمني أن يتواصل المدّ الجماهيري برفقة الفريق في هذه المباراة و المباريات القادمة.

نبضة أخيرة

بالتوفيق لنجم النجوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهومة : سعينا لنقاط الهلال كاملة وممتنون للشباب
#ووااوواا
كشف الكابتن ابراهيم حسين عن ابرز ملامح استراتيجيته التى واجه بها الهلال فى الجولة الخامسة عشر التى انتهت بالتعادل السلبى وقال للصحفين انه عمد لمحاصرة وسط الهلال بالضغط على الشغيل لعدم تمكينه من تنظبم العاب فريقه وفصل خطوط الفريق مبيننا ان ذلك كلفه عدم الاستفادة من نجم الخرطوم وهدافه دومنيك ابوى والذى اعاده لوسط الملعب الى جانب قلق للقيام بمهام الضغط حبث قل الاداء الهجومى لدومنيك لكنه نجح فى مهامه بمحاصرة الشغيل ليختل اداء الازرق ورفض ابراهومة ان يكون قد لجا للدفاع للخروج بالتعادل موكدا ان طريقته ظهور فربقه داخل الملعب توكد انهم سعوا لحصد النقاط لكن ربما تكون رهبة مواجهة لاعبيه الشباب للهلال قد اثرت نوعا ما فى المردود الهجومى
واثنى مدرب الخرطوم على مظهر فريقه معتبرا انهم فى الخرطوم ممتنون لفريق الشباب الذى يقوده ابو الجاز ويعملون لدعم المنتخب الوطنى بعناصر شابة تقدم خدمات مميزة لصقور الجديان .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يهدر فرصة تضييق الخناق على الأمل عطبرة

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

الهلال يصعد إلى المركز الثاني مؤقتًا بعد التعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني امس .

أهدر الهلال الخرطوم فرصة تضييق الخناق على الأمل عطبرة، بعدما سقط في فخ التعادل من دون أهداف على ملعبه أمام ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الـ”13â€³ المؤجلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وكانت الفرصة مواتية أمام الهلال لحصد النقطة الـ”31â€³، والارتقاء إلى المركز الأوّل والتربّع على الصدارة، إلاّ أنّه اكتفى بنقطة يتيمة لينال النقطة الـ”29â€³، ليرتقي إلى المركز الثاني مؤقتًا خلف الأمل.

أمّا الخرطوم الوطني فتوقف في محطة”18â€³ نقطة، ليصعد إلى المركز السابع بالدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمك كبسور يعود للساحة من جديد 

الهلال يشكو الخرطوم الوطني
#ووااوواا

تقدمت إدارة نادي الهلال بشكوي لمراقبة مباراة الأزرق والخرطوم الوطني امس وجاء اعتراض الهلال حسب ما علمت (سودانا فوق) علي


عدم مشاركة منافسه الخرطوم الوطني علي اي لاعب من الشباب الشيئ الذي يخالف لائحة الدوري الممتاز والتي تقضي بضرورة إشراك لاعب واحد من المراحل السنية في اي مباراة

الجدير بالذكر أن المباراة انتهت بالتعادل السلبي ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهايه العام #رابطة مريخاب قطر تجهز  برنامج تاهيلي لتحسين الوزن والعضلات في اكاديميه متخصصه للموهبة احمد حامد التش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■اخبارالرياضة المحلية :

*المريخ يستضيف الاهلي شندي في مباراة مثيرة للغياة اليوم على استاد الخرطوم الدولي .
* اليوم نهائي دور السيدات و ﺳﻴﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﻄﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺍﺕ ﻓﻤﻦ
ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻘﺐ.
* ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻬﻨﺊ ﺍﻷﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺮﻭﺭ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ
ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ.
* ﻛﻔﺎﺡ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ : ﻟﻢ ﺃﺻﺮﺡ ﻷﻱ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﻮ ﻭﺍﺟﻬﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺎﺋﺔ
ﻣﺮﻩ ﺳﻨﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ.
* ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻲ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﻳﺼﻌﺪ
ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻬﻪ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱاليوم.
* ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻑ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ
ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺘﺮﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ
* ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻝ 500 ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ
2019 ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺣﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻝ {640}ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ {841}ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﺑﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ 2019م.
* ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻳﺮﺷﺢ ﻫﺪﻑ # ﺍﺩﺭﻳﺴﺎ _ ﻣﺒﻮﻣﺒﻮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﻲ
ﻧﺎﻛﺎﻧﺎ ﻟﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﻌﺎﻡ 2019م.
* ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ _ ﻛﻮﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ
 ﻣﺎﻧﻮ _ﺟﻮﻥ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺑﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ  ﺑﻴﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﻪ ﻣﻦ
ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻴﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﻭﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ.
* ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ 128 ﻧﻔﺲ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺮﻡ
ﻭﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻝ 35 ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﻟﻌﺎﻡ 2019م.
* ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺐ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺩﻳﺪﻩ _ ﺩﺭﻭﻏﺒﺎ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﻩ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﻓﺾ
ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻀﺎﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺭ .
* ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ اليوم ، ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺨﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ
ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟامسﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﺳﺮﺓ 
*مزمل ابوالقاسم يمثل امام النيابه ببلاغ من مامون حميدة

■ اخبارالرياضةالعالمية :

* ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ 2019 ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺇﺭﻳﺘﺮﻳﺎ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﻪ
* ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻴﻨﺎﻣﻴﻨﻮ
* ﺭﻳﻔﺎﻟﺪﻭ :
ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻃﻮﻳﻼ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ، ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺆﻣﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻫﻮ
ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻳﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮ 28 ﻋﺎﻡ. 
* ﺭﻳﺎﺽ ﻣﺤﺮﺯ : ﺍﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺟﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﻣﻠﻜﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ .
* ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻲ 0-1 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﻌﺰﺯﺍ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ
* ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﻮﺑﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺎ :
ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ ،، ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺗﻤﺖ ﺳﺮﻗﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ
* ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ .. ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ × ﻻﺗﺴﻴﻮ
ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ.
* ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﺳﻨﺴﻴﻮ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ
ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻮ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﻦ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻜﺘﻴﺒﺔ ﺯﻳﺰﻭ.
* ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺫﺍ ﺻﻦ :
ﺍﻭﺯﻳﻞ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻨﺮﺑﺨﺸﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻦ.
* ﻳﺎﻳﺎ ﺗﻮﺭﻱ :
ﺍﺑﻨﻲ ﺍﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﻣﻨﻌﺘﻪ ،، ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ
* ﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺪﻭﻓﺴﻜﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ :24 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ30 ﻫﺪﻑ.
* ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻐﺮﺍﻑ :
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻤﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ.
* ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
ﺩﺍﻓﻴﺪ ﺳﻴﻠﻔﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ- ﺗﻮﺗﻮ ﻣﻴﺮﻛﺎﺗﻮ
* ﻳﺎﻳﺎ ﺗﻮﺭﻱ : ﺳﺎﺩﻳﻮ ﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
* ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺟﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﺔ
ﺳﺎﺩﻳﻮ ﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺰ ﺑﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭ ﺭﻳﺎﺽ ﻣﺤﺮﺯ
ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎ ، ﻭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ .
* ﺧﺎﻣﻴﺲ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻓﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻭ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
* ﺩﻳﻤﺒﻴﻠﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ.
* ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ، ﻓﻠﻦ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻋﺪﻭﻙ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ
- ﺃﺭﻭﻉ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺭﻧﺴﺘﻮ ﻓﺎﻟﻔﻴﺮﺩﻱ
* ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ
ﺭﺍﺗﺐ ﺩﻱ ﻳﻮﻧﻎ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ 16 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ
ﺭﺍﺗﺐ ﻓﺎﻟﻔﻴﺮﺩﻱ 2 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻓﻘﻂ
* ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺼﺎﺏ
ﻗﺪ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻚ ﺑﻠﺒﺎﻭ
* ﻛﺮﺳﺘﻴﺎﻧﻮ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ : ﻻ ﺍﻋﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻲ ﺑـ si ،
ﺗﻌﻮﺩﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
* ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﺼﻔﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻮﺻﻔﻪ "
ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻫﺮﻩ " ،، ﻓﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﻴﻜﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﻤﺘﻮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ- ﺟﻮﻝ..*
* ﺍﺭﺗﻴﻨﺎ ﺳﻴﻮﻗﻊ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻏﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ..
ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻏﻮﺍﺭﺩﻳﻮﻻ ﻻﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺃﻱ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻛﻤﺪﺭﺏ .. ﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ
ﻣﺨﺎﻃﺮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺮﺯ
* ﺣﺴﺐ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻮﺭﺕ :
ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻫﻮ ﺑﻴﻜﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﻮﺀ
ﻫﻮ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ 
* ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻮﺭﺕ :
ﺍﺭﺗﻮﺭ ﺳﻴﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺣﺪ ﻹﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ، ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻐﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻻﻥ
* ﻫﺎﺭﻱ ﻛﻴﻦ :
ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﺍﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﻫﻴﺒﺘﻪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻣﻪ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ
* ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺃﻭﺯﻳﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻦ ؟
ﻓﻴﻨﻐﺮ : ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ، ﻻ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ ﻣﺎ
ﺣﺼﻞ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻭﺯﻳﻞ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺷﻬﺮﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻳﺼﺎﻝ
ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻨﻪ ، ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻮﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻟﺴﺖ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ
* ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻴﻨﺎﻣﻴﻨﻮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ22 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ9 ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ.11 ﺍﺳﻴﺴﺖ.
* ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺼﺮﻱ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ
ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ..
* ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻳﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻤﻚ 1-5 ﻟﻴﺼﻌﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ في الدوري السعودي.
* ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ السعودي ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻋﺮﺑﻴًﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮالسعودي ﺛﺎﻧﻴًﺎ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ 

"القناص"
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش : عشت لحظات صعبة عقب التدخل العنيف في عطبرة
كشف نجم المريخ المتألق هذه الايام أحمد حامد (التش) انه عاش لحظات صعبة للغاية .. عقب تعرضه للإصابة في مباراة الاحمر والامل في عطبرة ضمن مواجهات الدوري الممتاز .. وأضاف: سوف أتوقف عن التدريبات رفقة زملائي خلال الفترة الحالية .. وعازم على العودة القوية عقب اكتمال الشفاء من الاصابة .. كما أعد جماهير المريخ بظهور أفضل خلال الفترة القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسد ينفي حديثه عن تعاقدات النادي 
المركز الإعلامي 
نفى الأستاذ علي اسد عضو مجلس المريخ  الحديث الذي أثير  في بعض الوسائط والذي يتحدث عن قوله ان اللاعبان بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن سيقودان المريخ في النصف الثاني  من الدوري الممتاز   موضحا ان ملف الاحلال والابدال متروك للجهات ذات الصلة وأضاف اسد  انه لم يصرح لاي جهة عن الثنائي بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن لامن قريب ولا من بعيد .كما ما أثير  في بعض الوسائط الإلكترونية  داعيا الجميع لتحري المصداقية قبل نشر اي اخبار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مايكل يواصل ظهوره مع المريخ في الدوري الممتاز ويشارك أمام أهلي شندي اليوم.
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أعلن المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة التشكيلة التي سيلعب بها أمام أهلي شندي مساء اليوم”الجمعة” في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وتضم القائمة كلاً من علي أبوعشرين، حمزة داؤؤد، أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، محمد محمود، رمضان عجب، ضياء محجوب، محمد هاشم التكت.

وسيقود خط الهجوم كلاً من مايكل ميكروفي سيف تيري والصادق شلش.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ : محمد عبد الرحمن وافق علي التجديد للمريخ
أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ علي لسانه مساعد رئيسه الاستاذ علي أسد ان لاعب الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) أعلن لهم رفضه الاحتراف الخارجي

أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ علي لسانه مساعد رئيسه الاستاذ علي أسد ان لاعب الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) أعلن لهم رفضه

الاحتراف الخارجي في الفترة القادمة وانه يفضل ان يجدد عقده مع نادي المريخ لفترة ثانية.

وكان اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن قد عاد من الدوحة بعد رحلة علاج طويلة وانخرط في تدريبات الفريق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في السلك
 بابكر سلك 
كل سنة وانت حبيبتي 
*التاسع عشر من سبتمبر يوما يصر علي وضع بصمته علي خارطة الطريق 
*طريق السودان والشعب السوداني 
*تسعطاشر اطناشر تسعة وخمسين 
*كان اعلان الاستقلال من داخل البرلمان 
*وتسعطاشر اطناشر الفين وطمنطاشر 
*كان اعلان الاستقلال من قبضة الكيزان 
*كحرك منتظم كان تسعطاشر اطناشر الفين وطمنطاشر 
*وكثورة نجدها قد ولدت قبل ذلك من رحم الدمازين وبطن عطبرة 
*رضعت من ثدي القضارف 
*ولولتها بورتسودان 
*وكل مدن السودان شاركت في حضور السماية 
*سميناها ثورة 
*برغم ان بعضهم لم يعجبه ذلك الاسم واختار لها اسم احتجاجات 
*ولان كنداكات بلادي اوكل اليهن اختيار الاسم 
*لم يحتارن 
*ثورة 
*هكذا اختارن 
*وانطلقت زغرودة تعلن عن ميلاد ثورة 
*ناس الحس كوعك والعندو ضراع 
*لحسوا كيعانهم بالسنة تطاولت في فارغة 
*وناس الراجل بعد اسبوع رب رب رب 
*عرفوا الراجل منو 
*وهل ارجل من الشعب راجل؟؟؟
*تحية في الذكري السنوية لهذا الجيل المعلم صاحب المواقف 
*الذي ذكرنا بذلك النشيد 
*وابان لنا لماذا كان وردي يملأ صدره حينما يغني 
*ياشعبا لهبك ثوريتك 
*تبقي ملامح في ذريتك 
*فكان هذا الجيل المعلم 
*جيل ابهاته نحن 
*وبرغم ذلك اساتذتنا هم 
*علمونا كل شئ 
*وكيف ان اكبر كذبة كانت تلك 
*وان الغزالة التي قالت اضبحوني عشان انتو جعانين 
*لم تكن الا دجلا وخرافة ومجرد امبعلو 
*مجرد قصة لم تنطلي علي هذا الجيل 
*ولكنها كانت بالنسبة لهم نكتة يضحكون من خلالها علي من يريد ان يضحك عليهم 
*جيل يستحق جائزة نوبل للشجاعة والتضحية والاصرار 
*جيل راكب راس انتصر علي قوم راكبين تاتشرات وشغالين قناصة 
*قال قوش عسكرينا مابجري 
*فارسل له هذا الجيل من بري فيديو فيهو عسكريهم جاري والتاتشر جاري 
*جيل كدة
*تحية للشهداء واسرهم 
*وعودا حميدا مستطاب للمفقودين كي تقر اعين اسرهم 
*شباب بملوا عين الوطن 
*ايها الناس 
*ثورتنا لسة 
*فهدفنا الاستراتيجي ماكان في يوم يتمثل في ايداع زيد السجن او عبيد الاصلاحية 
*ولكن الهدف اسمي بكثير 
*لذا كان الشعار برغم الدمار 
*حانبنيهو 
*وكي يتحقق ذلك الحكم 
*واجبنا ان نحمي ثورتنا 
*ونحاسب من سرق ثروتنا 
*ونستعيد كرامتنا وعزوتنا 
*وان نؤمن بالآخر 
*وبدولة القانون 
*يجب علينا ان نساهم جميعا في بناء وطن 
*كان السؤال عنه سؤال خاطئ 
*البلد دي عملت لي شنو؟؟؟
*ونصحح السؤال كالآتي 
*انا عملت للبلد دي شنو؟؟؟
*وحتي يتمكن الواحد منا من اجابة مشرفة علي هذا السؤال 
*يجب ان نشارك جميعنا باخلاص في بناء الوطن وتنميته 
*ايها الناس 
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*اها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرطوم 
*الزرقاء قالت يا والينا 
*اني اري شجرا يتحرك 
*وانا بعد الشفتو امس ده قلت يا والينا 
*اني اري شجرا يتحتحت 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والكلب قال عدت سنة وكل المني يتحقق ده البهمنا 
والي لقاء 
سلك
#المسالمة1908
*

----------

